# Question sur l'ibook



## Titoon (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour j'aimerais une confirmation... 
Je prend ce portable dici une semaine...: 
Apple iBook G4 1,42 GHz 512 SuperDrive 14,1" 
Processeur : PowerPC G4 à 1,42 GHz, mémoire vive : 512 Mo, disque dur : 60 Go 
SuperDrive (lecteur et graveur CD-RW, DVD+/-RW), écran 14,1 " TFT 

DOnc pourle prixla config me parais maigre! 
1,42 Ghz donne combien en pintium version pc? 
Et t'il equiper dun system wifi pour me conecter a distance? 
La carte audio est elle 5.1?

Merci pour toutes vos réponses et vive les mac mais je retse perplexe...


----------



## paradize (15 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que ton ibook à une carte airport intégré je pense... Superdrive, t'en à de la chance, j'ai acheté un ibook plus ancien, 3 jour après, un autre est sorti avec plus de disques durs et tt, j'étais dégoûtée.

Maintenant, le reste, je ne serais te dire.


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'aimerais une confirmation...
> Je prend ce portable dici une semaine...:
> Apple iBook G4 1,42 GHz 512 SuperDrive 14,1"
> Processeur : PowerPC G4 à 1,42 GHz, mémoire vive : 512 Mo, disque dur : 60 Go
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG 

Alors pour le les GHz même si la comparaison ne donne rien tu peux multiplier par 3.
Pour le Wi-Fi c'est prêt : c'est la carte AirPort.
Pour la carte son j'en sais rien ...


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Décembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ton ibook à une carte airport intégré je pense... Superdrive, t'en à de la chance, j'ai acheté un ibook plus ancien, 3 jour après, un autre est sorti avec plus de disques durs et tt, j'étais dégoûtée.
> 
> Maintenant, le reste, je ne serais te dire.



D'où l'intérêt de commander sur l'AS ...


----------



## Titoon (15 Décembre 2005)

Meric c'ets géniale ... Les mac sont tellement... ORIGINALE ^^

Merci encort  

L'AS c'ets quoi


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> Meric c'ets géniale ... Les mac sont tellement... ORIGINALE ^^
> 
> Merci encort
> 
> L'AS c'ets quoi



C'est l'Apple Store ... sinon essaye ceci


----------



## Titoon (16 Décembre 2005)

l'humour ets au rendez vous!  

Merci encort pour vos réponses!
Vive la comunauté mac!


----------



## Emerout (16 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour le les GHz même si la comparaison ne donne rien tu peux multiplier par 3.
> Pour le Wi-Fi c'est prêt : c'est la carte AirPort.
> Pour la carte son j'en sais rien ...



A ma connaissance, les processeurs à 4.3 ghz, ca n'est pas encore sur le marché 

On peut qd même multiplier par 1,5 ou 2.
Mais par contre, un processeur à 3ghz sur un portable de même prix, n'aura pas 4 ou 5h d'autonomie comme un iBook...

Par contre, l'iBook n'a pas de sortie 5.1


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

Emerout a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance, les processeurs à 4.3 ghz, ca n'est pas encore sur le marché



C'est pourquoi je dis qu'il est impossible de comparer ...


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'aimerais une confirmation...
> Je prend ce portable dici une semaine...:
> Apple iBook G4 1,42 GHz 512 SuperDrive 14,1"
> Processeur : PowerPC G4 à 1,42 GHz, mémoire vive : 512 Mo, disque dur : 60 Go
> ...





Salut ....iBook ce n'est que du bonheur.
Le suround...sur ta chaîne.
Moi j'amplifie via un clavier Roland VA.7  ça fonctionne très bien.
Bienvenue


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> l'humour ets au rendez vous!
> 
> Merci encort pour vos réponses!
> Vive la comunauté mac!



Apparement, il ne l'a pas utilisé ^^ Sinon, moi j'utilise aussi celui 
la aussi   

En ce qui concerne la comparaison (que ce soit x1.5, 2 ou 3) je n'y crois pas du tout. Il faut savoir que le traitement de l'information des processeur sous Mac est différente. Je m'explique: un processeur pécé banal va recevoir plusieurs informations, qu'il traitera au cas par cas, qu'elle soit petite ou énorme. Un processeur sous Mac divisera les informations en plusieurs parties, qu'il traitera ensuite simultanément, et cela apporte une grande différence à l'utilisation, qui est beaucoup plus agréable.

Bon... en gros c'est ça ^^

Ce qui fait que je préfère 1000 fois travailler sur mon PB avec son petit 1,5GHz que sur le pentium 3,2GHz et 2G0 de ram de mon frère


----------



## Imaginus (16 Décembre 2005)

Bienvenue du bon coté de la force.


----------



## Titoon (16 Décembre 2005)

dommage pour la sortie 5.1 je c'est plus lequelles des portables étais equipé 5.1...
Dommage.. on ne peut pas tout avoir


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> dommage pour la sortie 5.1 je c'est plus lequelles des portables étais equipé 5.1...



tu devrais vraiment suivre nos conseils


----------



## Titoon (16 Décembre 2005)

quelle conseils


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> quelle conseils



Quels conseils?  




​


----------



## Titoon (16 Décembre 2005)

_



quelle conseils

Quels conseils? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
_Quels conseils!  _
_ ???_


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> quelle conseils



2 maux 2 fotes

_Edit : Attention message à courte durée de vie_


----------



## iDiot (16 Décembre 2005)

Voilaaaa ^^

C'est pas si compliqué tout de même  

Je ne dis pas que mes posts sont certifiés sans fautes, mais je fais un effort  Je te conseil également le correcteur de Safari ( pomme+; ).

Pour en revenir au sujet, tu voudrais du 5.1 pour faire quoi? Utilisation pro de son? Personnellement, j'ai un PB avec un bon 2.1, et j'en suis très ssatisfait... mes voisins de Kot moins mais bon...


----------



## Titoon (16 Décembre 2005)

j'ai un ensemble logitech 5.1...
Ca aurais été cool de le brancher dessus...


----------



## .Steff (16 Décembre 2005)

Si tu veux vraiment brancher ton 5.1 tu peux acheter une carte son externe FireWire ou Usb.J'ai un copain qui fait ca avec son PC portable et je l'ai testé avec mon Ibook et ca marche nikel en FireWire.
Voila apres vois si tu en as vraiment l'utilité ( surtout si t'a des sous pour te la payer ) et puis si tel est le cas, ben fais toi plaisir!!!!
Mais en tout cas ca fonctionne que comme ca pour le moment.

Enjoy


----------



## atcha_sama (19 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'aimerais une confirmation...
> Je prend ce portable dici une semaine...:
> Apple iBook G4 1,42 GHz 512 SuperDrive 14,1"
> Processeur : PowerPC G4 à 1,42 GHz, mémoire vive : 512 Mo, disque dur : 60 Go
> ...



c'est une bonne config (et ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec )
Franchement j'ai pris mon ibook y'a déja un an bientot et les 512mo inclu d'office apporte une grande vitesse et d'aisance au mac (ibook , powabook etc... ) j'ai déja fait switcher 5personnes de mon entourage et ils sont super heureux  (j'ai 21ans , etudiant en info )  
On ne peut pas dire exactement la puissance de ce G4 face au pentium. En tout cas l'ére du " j'ai plus de  gigahertz " est fini depuis un moment . Néanmoins ne t'inquiete pas , c'est plus véloce qu'un pentium . 
Bien sur qu'il ya l'aiport pour se brancher au wifi  quand meme ^^
En ce qui concerne la carte audio ,non elle l''est pas ^^ (je crois ).


enfin c'est une tres bonne machine ,pour un bon prix  En plouss  il faut pas oublier la qualité du matos  (hardware et software  )


----------



## Titoon (19 Décembre 2005)

MERCI POUR VOS REPONSES  

Je reviens de la fnac il avais plus de 15" en stock!

je suis dégouter... L'attente ne serat que meilleur... (désoler pour le non francais, encort merci  )


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> MERCI POUR VOS REPONSES
> 
> Je reviens de la fnac il avais plus de 15" en stock!
> 
> je suis dégouter... L'attente ne serat que meilleur... (désoler pour le non francais, encort merci  )



iBook ?? 15' ??? J'ai raté un train
Je vous propose un jeu : trouver au moins 8 fautes


----------



## iDiot (19 Décembre 2005)

Titoon a dit:
			
		

> MERCI POUR VOS REPONSES
> 
> Je reviens de la fnac*,* il *n'*avai*s* plus de 15" en stock!
> 
> je suis dégout*er*... L'attente ne sera*t* que meilleu*r*... (désol*er* pour *le non français*, encor*t* merci  )




9  (bon j'ai compté la ponctuation aussi...)

Il est où mon cadeau?


----------



## Titoon (19 Décembre 2005)

je c'est que sur les forum l'écriture doit être de rigueur mais c'est pousser loin la...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> 9  (bon j'ai compté la ponctuation aussi...)
> 
> Il est où mon cadeau?



J'avais mis en jeu une folle nuit d'amour ...


----------



## iDiot (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'avais mis en jeu une folle nuit d'amour ...



C'est elle que je veux


----------



## Fabrizio (22 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne la comparaison (que ce soit x1.5, 2 ou 3) je n'y crois pas du tout. Il faut savoir que le traitement de l'information des processeur sous Mac est différente. Je m'explique: un processeur pécé banal va recevoir plusieurs informations, qu'il traitera au cas par cas, qu'elle soit petite ou énorme. Un processeur sous Mac divisera les informations en plusieurs parties, qu'il traitera ensuite simultanément, et cela apporte une grande différence à l'utilisation, qui est beaucoup plus agréable.
> 
> Bon... en gros c'est ça ^^
> 
> Ce qui fait que je préfère 1000 fois travailler sur mon PB avec son petit 1,5GHz que sur le pentium 3,2GHz et 2G0 de ram de mon frère




Dans pas très longtemps.... on va pouvoir faire des comparaisons vu que Apple arrive chez Intel et donc... sera idem.


----------



## nobuane (22 Décembre 2005)

coucou tout le monde! je squate le topic :rateau:

moi aussi je vais bientot recevoir mon ibook 14" config d'origine  youpi 
et comme beaucoup (trop) de personnes j'ai toujours connue windaube...(ne me criez pas dessus!)

alors j'ai une question super nulle a vous posser....mais vraiment nul: vous allez voir 

allez je me lance:  es que quand je vais recevoir mon ibook, mac os x sera deja instalé dessus?

(c'est bon, hein !!! je vous entend deja rire )

voila je l'ai dit 

(et je vous jure que j'ai relue 3 fois avant de poster et j'ai pas trouvé de faute:bebe


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde! je squate le topic :rateau:
> 
> moi aussi je vais bientot recevoir mon ibook 14" config d'origine  youpi
> et comme beaucoup (trop) de personnes j'ai toujours connue windaube...(ne me criez pas dessus!)
> ...




La réponse est : OUI YES YA   

PS :  il doit y en avoir environ 10  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde! je squate le topic :rateau:
> 
> moi aussi je vais bientot recevoir mon ibook 14" config d'origine  youpi
> et comme beaucoup (trop) de personnes j'ai toujours connue windaube...(ne me criez pas dessus!)
> ...



ben viii, os X, sera preinstallé dessus, "pov nul" !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ben viii, os X, sera preinstallé dessus, "pov nul" !!!



Cuit, toasté, grillé


----------



## nobuane (22 Décembre 2005)

je vous avez prevenue!!!
ma question est vraiment nulle nulle nulle:king:

merci de m'avoir repondu...(enfin pour la pitiée)

(enfait... j'avais pas envie de m'instaler une fois de plus un os....la avec windaube j'en suis a ma 6em réinstallation en 2 mois...alors il y a des fois je me dit qu'un film correspond parfaitement a cet os : KILL BILL )

ps:elles sont ou mes 10? a pa vu moi


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde! je squatTe le topic :rateau:
> 
> moi aussi je vais bientôt recevoir mon ibook 14" config d'origine  youpi
> et comme beaucoup (trop) de personnes j'ai toujours connue windaube...(ne me criez pas dessus!)
> ...



entre autres ....


----------



## nobuane (23 Décembre 2005)

oh  nul il y a que un endroit ou j'ai oublié un "s" attendS et instalLé le L...ca c'est bien des fautes(oui oui oui je l'avoue :rateau mais les autres c'est des accents ca devrait conter pour des demi fautes!!!

sur ce bone nui 

hahaha...je rigole evidament


----------



## paradize (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'intérêt de commander sur l'AS ...




Ibook & internet sont venus en même tps...


----------

